# lower control arm dimensions?



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

I just had the rear lowers off the car and forgot to measure them. Planning on making some tubular ones and I need the length: center of bolt hole to center of bolt hole. Anyone have that info handy? Also the size tubing I would need to fit the stock bushings in.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

No one? Well I guess I'll have to pull them again. 
If I make a couple sets of tubular lowers, would anyone be interested in buying some? It's just an idea right now, but if they come out nice I could probably make them pretty cheap with the price of steel where it is.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If I were going to swap out my lower rear control arms, I think I'd use the style that I could bolt a rear sway bar to.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

The aftermarket ones have mounting holes for the sway bar. 

Does anyone have a picture of how this is setup? Both cars I have don't have a sway bar. Do you even need one in the back? I read that Delorean hated rear sway bars.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You are correct, the early GTOs did not have a rear sway bar. But other GM A-body cars did. They slid inside the lower rear control arms and bolted to them with two bolts and a set of spacers on each side. You could just get some other a-body lower control arms and a sway bar from like a chevelle or something that did have a sway bar and it will bolt right on.


----------

